# Platinum White PK Show Betta



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

not a big betta fan so plz correct me if i name it wrong.
bought it cuz couldn't resist the color and beauty~~~~~~~~

Never had a chance to get a nice fin wide open shot. will try again later.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never seen one like that, very nice!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning betta!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

saw these @ IPU...super nice betta's!! good pickup man!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks nice.. worth the money~~


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

He is beautiful. Is he one of those big ones I saw at IPU?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty Betta! I have a platinum HM & I love how his color changes under different lighting. My platinum can look white, silver, or pink depending on the light.


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> He is beautiful. Is he one of those big ones I saw at IPU?


yes he was the biggest and nicest one


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Very pretty Betta! I have a platinum HM & I love how his color changes under different lighting. My platinum can look white, silver, or pink depending on the light.


yes he color is amazing. Like a shining star under the light


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very pretty.....


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i wonder how you tell when a white betta is stressed out!... lol
how much did you get the lil guy for?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful Betta!!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

simply gorgeous. he looks happy swimming around


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

one new pic with flash and good pose lol


----------

